# New vs. old vs. models - questions



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I've seen and heard and read a lot of different answers, but now that we have THE Shimano forum here...I'm going to ask the question and hopefully get an answer once and for all.

Let's start with the old green Curado vs. the brand new Citica.

What I've heard is that the old Green Curado and the new Citica are basically teh same reel with a slightly different housing. Mr. Bantam...what say you?

Now I've also been told this continues on up the line...ie:
Example... the older Chronarch is basically the same reel as the all new Curado.

Another way to put it:

Let's say my friend has a 5 year old Chronarch and I just bought the brand new Curado. Are they (basically) the same reel? Is one any better than the other? 

Same question goes for a 5 yr old Curado vs. a brand new Citica?

Thanks for helping me clear this up.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is the easiest way to describe the changes and updates with comparisons. In all reality comparing the old to the new is like apples and oranges. The only thing that they really share is the name and some of the materials used for construction. 

The Cruxis and Citica are close to the Curado SF model. They both offer the Super Free system, aluminum frame and HEG gearing. The SF and HEG features are what makes the reels better than the old green Curado B.

The new Curado has all the same features as listed above with the addition of an aluminum handle side-side plate and Magnumlite spool. This makes the reel more rigid and reduces gear wear by maintaining perfect gear alignment even under a heavy load. The spool is lighter in the Curado compared to the Citica, Cruxis and Cuardo SF. This allows less start up inertia to cast and will allow you to throw lighter baits. 

The Chronarch is a seperate class due to size and construction. The Chronarch is all aluminum (Frame and side plates) and this reel is a 100 size. The Curado/Citica/Cruxis all are 200 size reels (with the exception of the 100 sizes) and has a higher bearing count. The new Chronarch B model is the replacement for the Chronarch A and SF models. The design features and additions of HEG and SF make the Chronarch B much better than the older models. 

Technology improves each year and the features that used to cost more money eventually drop in price. That is why you see HEG and SF down to the $99.99 price range. It is just like computers or cars (no price break on cars  ) A computer 10 years ago was expensive and now you can pick one up for a great price that is faster, has more memory etc; The technology in cars changes every year. Performance increases, driveability is better, handling is better and several other enhancments that make cars of today drive much better than a Model T. 

I hope this explains things a little better. Please feel free to ask more questions if there is something you don't understand.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you...that does help a lot, and it also explains why I really love my new model Citica just as much as my green Curado!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ditto. Despite all the griping about the new reels, I for one have to be honest and say the new ones outperform the old. I have new Citigas and Curados and they are both better than the old green Curado as good as the old green Curado was.

BTW. I like the new forum and your handle. I still have a couple of old Bantams that work quite well. Now that's a name Shimano should bring back.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

All of the low profile reels are Bantam series reels. Bantam Curado, Bantam Chronarch etc; The Bantam name reel will more than likely not be making a return.


----------



## fishbobr (Jan 9, 2007)

*castaic*

hey B1 my question is along the line of BWC with respect to the castaic i still see them on the shelf and where do they fall in the line-up? i use one as my 'go to' for coastal fishing and like it. i have one of the new curados and citicas in 200 but a little heavy after a day of casting the castaic is lighter.

Thanks,
Fish


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Castaic was designed primarily for largemouth bass fishing where they do a lot of flipping and pitching. You get bit on the sink a lot of times and you can engage the reel quickly to set the hook.


----------

